# A'Brackel on sale at Heritage Books!



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2004)

Wilhemus A'Brackel is on sale at Heritage books for 50% off (80$). Is it worth the sacrifice? I have heard him mentioned a few times but have never read any of his stuff. What is he like?

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=197


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 27, 2004)

I have this work of course in Dutch (Wilhelmus Brakel - Redelijke Godsdienst). And it's great and good te read!


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 27, 2004)

A'Brakel is a must in these days of cold, hypercovenantal pseudo-Calvinism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe I should buy it  ? The sale price is $160; half-off, hmm...

A few more questions:

What is his general approach?
How good are the people at HeritageBooks at delivery (I just ordered SHedd so I guess I will find out soon).


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 28, 2004)

How good are the people at HeritageBooks at delivery (I just ordered SHedd so I guess I will find out soon).

You can trust them, normally i order all my books at RHB, and iam living in the The Netherlands, and until now i received all my books.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 28, 2004)

Definitely worth the cost. If you can get it and get all 4 volumes do it.
RHB is great. their prices are right there with Cumberland Valley, and many times they beat them. They are not as fast as CVBBS though.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 30, 2004)

Since I have never ordered from them I have a few more questions to ask.
Upon hitting the "Place Order" button (around last thursday) I immediately was sent an email. Nothing new, everybody does that. WHen they are about to ship it, do they then send another email?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

There is a nice commendation of _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ by Anthony J. Carter, author of _On Being Black and Reformed_.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks, Andrew - that was good to read.

Also, even though this is an old thread, RHB still has their 1999 printing of the set for $80, or 50% off the list price of $160. But if you're thinking of buying a'Brakel now or soon, there is a *MUCH* better deal: You can get the 1997 Soli Deo Gloria printing at the Amazon Marketplace, specifically at this page (the copy listed on the other page is only the first volume). Don't worry about the "1 pages" listing for the length on the main page; I sent a message to the seller I eventually bought it from and he assured me it was the complete 4-volume, hardcover set. You should probably do the same before you buy it from any the remaining sellers, for the sake of caution. Also check their history and customer feedback.

I just ordered one for $19, and there are four left, three of them being under $20, and one just over $20. If you don't have this systematic yet but want to own it eventually, now might just be the time!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 30, 2006)

Chris,

Thanks for this tip. I have been researching it a bit because the deal sounds amazing. I wrote to four of the sellers and so far two of the four have responded that they are only selling single volumes, not complete sets.

Further research led me to identify four separate ISBN numbers pertaining to the four volumes. When using an ISBN search tool, I found that the ISBN's which are clearly assigned to the Soli Deo Gloria edition are also the same ISBN's referenced at the Reformation Heritage Books website for their 1999 RHB edition. However, Joel Beeke is listed as the editor for the Soli Deo Gloria edition. The SDG edition is listed in some places as being published in 1992-1995 and elsewhere as being published in 1997. 

Here are the ISBN's I found with the SDG publication dates which also match the 1999 RHB publications:

The Christian´s Reasonable Service, Vol. I -- ISBN 1877611565 (October 1992)

The Christian´s Reasonable Service, Vol. II -- ISBN 1877611603 (Jan. 1993)

The Christian´s Reasonable Service, Vol. III -- ISBN 1877611883 (June 1994)

The Christian´s Reasonable Service, Vol. IV -- ISBN 1877611964 (May 1995)

I also found that in some instances when you plug in the first or last ISBN the results may not clearly specify vol. I or vol. IV, rather the whole set may be indicated, or just the title without any further clarification.

It's not clear to me what the difference is between the SDG and RHB editions, and why they seem to have the same exact ISBN numbers. 

My copy says: "First printing 1992, Second Printing 1995, Third Printing 1999," with RHB as the publisher, and identifies Beeke as the editor and Bartel Elshout as the translator, just as the SDG editions indicate as well. 

I hope that your deal was a good one because $20 or less for all four volumes is outstanding. My research seems to indicate that $20 is the norm for one single volume, which is why I think the norm for all four volumes is around $80 regardless of the edition. 

I have spent some time on various book search services and that's what seems to be the case. I wish I could get further clarification from the sellers that you linked to because I would love to get all four volumes at that low price, but it would also be nice to know what the differences are, if any, between the two editions.



[Edited on 7-30-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]

[Edited on 7-31-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 30, 2006)

SDG did the set first, working with Joel Beeke and his denomination. They bought most of the original sets anyway. When the print run sold out, we gave them the plates. You would only put a new ISBN number if there were substantitive changes to the text, which there are not.

It's the same exact edition, as far as I know, with the same ISBN numbers.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 30, 2006)

That's good to know -- thanks, Dr. Kistler!


----------



## cupotea (Jul 30, 2006)

I received the Chinese translation ( 4 volumns) some time ago, the initial reading was great, could you guess the price? Less than USD7 ( I suspect some ministry supports this project financially).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duncan001_
> I received the Chinese translation ( 4 volumns) some time ago, the initial reading was great, could you guess the price? Less than USD7 ( I suspect some ministry supports this project financially).



Now _that's_ a good deal! I'm also delighted to hear that A'Brakel has been translated into Chinese.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Chris,
> 
> Thanks for this tip. I have been researching it a bit because the deal sounds amazing. I wrote to four of the sellers and so far two of the four have responded that they are only selling single volumes, not complete sets.



I got an e-mail from the Marketplace saying my credit card charge had been refunded due to a mistake, in that the one I ordered was actually a single volume, when its particular listing spoke of the full set, in addition to the message from the seller. I asked him about the set in light of his previously telling me it was the four-volume set, and he apologized, saying it was unfortunately a case of misinformation.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Ah, that's too bad, my friend.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

Solid Ground Christian Books has one complete set left which is available for $75.00.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 11, 2006)

The 4 vol. edition of _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ does not include a Brakel's exposition of Revelation, which is the last section of the original work. It is noted that this exposition will be published "as a separate volume at a future date." Is there any information about the status of this "separate volume"?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

There is a helpful sketch of Wilhelmus a Brakel (January 2, 1635 - October 30, 1711) and his life and theology found here. It sheds a little light on the exposition of Revelation but I'm still interested to find out whether it will be translated/published.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> There is a helpful sketch of Wilhelmus a Brakel (January 2, 1635 - October 30, 1711) and his life and theology found here. It sheds a little light on the exposition of Revelation but I'm still interested to find out whether it will be translated/published.



Best chances of finding out would be to email Joel Beeke. Couldn't find his email online but I'm sure if you call the PRTS seminary they can put you in contact or forward your question to them.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Well, I checked. Despite the statement in the book itself that there are plans to translate and publish the conclusion of _The Christian's Reasonable Service_, RHB says there are in fact no such plans.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is an excerpt from _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ on "Hope in God" and another on "The Fear of God."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2007)

I found, I think, a portion of _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ online in Dutch (1757 edition) here.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jun 15, 2007)

You guys all raved so much about this that I purchased it. Well worth the money! He covers a lot in all 4 volumes and does it with a Pastor's heart. 

He's also plain spoken but it isn't simplistic. I'm anxious to read all 4 volumes.


----------

